# Enough with this Election bantering...



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Probably some scrawny monkey dick looking thing that the girls would point and laugh at.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

No one knows.
It's covered in hair and nobody's going close enough to check it out


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Tripod.


----------

